# Test prop and anavar cycle



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok so i am wanting to do a lean bulk, would prop and anavar be ok for this or should this cycle only be used as a cutting cycle?

I am currently coming to the end of my dnp cycle to drop some bf and am wanting to gain some lean mass with as little fat gain as possible.

I am not expecting to gain large ammounnts of muscle like you would from say a deca cycle, just want to gain some good lean mass and get some good strength gains.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Not a bad shout for what you're looking for. Enjoy the strength that comes with it too


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

it will work mate, but its all about diet to keep fat off. var is not great for gains but what ya get are solid lean gains from it but the two together i think is a nice simple cycle if ya dont mind pinning a few times a week

as for diet im a fine one to talk as mine is never very good.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheers guys, my diet is bang on and i track my macros every day.

It is v low atm as i am dropping bf on a dnp cycle.

currently eating 2100 cals with 111g fat, 250g protein and 25g carbs :confused1:

Once my dnp cycle is finished i will be running at low cals for 4 weeks after this to minimize fat rebound and slowly reintroducing carbs.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Then i will start my cycle and prob aim for around 3000 cals and eat as clean as possible.


----------



## G1986 (Sep 20, 2012)

i was considering the same cycle what doses are you looking at running for how long?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well ive got 60ml rohm prop (100mg/ml) and 120 x 50mg rohm var so am thinking

1-12 test prop @ 1.4ml eod

1-8 var @ 100mg ed

1-12 arimidex @ .5mg eod and adjust if necessary

1-12 hcg @ 1000iu/wk split into 2 500iu shots mon and thurs

pct 4 days after last shot

12-16 rohp pct caps.


----------



## G1986 (Sep 20, 2012)

jord222 said:


> Well ive got 60ml rohm prop (100mg/ml) and 120 x 50mg rohm var so am thinking
> 
> 1-12 test prop @ 1.4ml eod
> 
> ...


That cycle should see you get some nice results, why have you chosen to use prop for 12 weeks rather than test e or sus? how have you got on with your dnp? I did a course of dnp before Christmas for 6 weeks with good results even with a regular diet. Ive was basically goi g to do the same course as u but just for 8 weeks of both prop and var , but was considering going for a 12 weeker with test e just to extend the cycle but reduce the jabs and to extend the cycle to a holiday (just so I can start the cycle sooner rather than later to be honest)


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Did consider throwing some tren ace in too but this is only my 2nd cycle so i thought it was best to wait until i have a couple more cycles under my belt before going down the tren route


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

May throw in some npp too, what do you guys think?


----------

